# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > U4 >  U4d2b

## Cat10

Hey guys, 

I'm fairly new here, and kind of amazed at how knowledgeable you are on everything mtDNA. I was wondering if anyone could help me.

I belong to *U4d2b* and has spent so much time trying to learn as much as possible about my group but the information available is not so vast. Is there anyone here who shares my Hg and/or has interesting pieces of information on where you might find us in the largest numbers and where we might have evolved, etc? I have researched U4 and U4d, of course, but diving into the deeper structure down this line gives less and less concrete information. 

I am Hungarian, yet I find that even U4 has a low % in modern day Hungarians. According to a study I read, U4d2b (and some of the mutations) can be linked to the Conquering Hungarians based on the genetic evidence found in conqueror graves, so I find that pretty cool and would love to know more. I am aware that trying to pin down the exact genetic makeup and origins of the Conquerors is almost impossible since they mingled with so many other tribes throughout the migrations. 

Does anyone know of any interesting studies or articles about all of this? I'd be grateful for any information.

----------

